# Job hunting?



## Tolyk (May 15, 2008)

I'm about to move to the other side of the country and was curious if anyone knows any good photography business that are hiring/could possibly be hiring in the Calgary, AB area. I don't care what kind of position it is, I'll take photographer assistant, camera sales man, or walmart portrait photographer.. I don't care as long as I get to work around photography.

Also, a quick question on resume building, if anyone has the answer to this. I've never worked in photography, at all. I feel that will limit responses to my resume. Do I just list my experience with photography under a "Hobbies" heading or something?


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2008)

If you're looking to assist, whatever pro you work under will generally not care about your photographic talent unless they're looking for an understudy. All they care about is that you follow instructions, work hard, and don't ruin any shoots. Simply tell them you're an amateur looking to assist. If you're a good guy, they'll hire you (though they may not pay much).


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2008)

Calgary (and Edmonton) have been booming for a while now.  There are a ridiculous number of photographers operating...which might mean that there are opportunities to work with them...but it also means that competition is intense.

I'm not really sure what you would be able to find for an 'entry level' job in photography.  Maybe a 'camera sales man, or walmart portrait photographer'...but either of those probably won't pay very well...and really, they probably won't advance a photography career very much either.

You best bet would be either a photography education or some sort of work experience.  In the mean time, you can find a job that pays much better and maybe afford some good gear.

You could contact photographers and ask for a job or assistant position.  It might be a hard to find...but when you do find someone willing to take you on...that experience could be better than any schooling or Wal-mart job.  You could try contacting PPOC-Alberta and start there.


----------



## Tolyk (May 15, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to have a number or website readily available for that, would you Mike?


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2008)

Google is your friend 


http://www.ppoc-alberta.ca/


----------



## Tolyk (May 15, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> 
> http://www.ppoc-alberta.ca/





Bah, death to google, I use Altavista  Thanks though man, appreciate it  I'll have to come up to Edmonton some time and buy you a beer


----------



## Tolyk (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, just an update for anyone that was interested: I found a job in the photography industry. Wasn't what I was expecting, but absolutely LOVE it.

I'm the newest salesman at The Camera Store in Calgary. I'm learning so much about the equipment it's insane. I've already learned more about studio lighting equipment in 4 days than I had learned from far too much internet reading. Suffice to say, I'm incredibly content with the job... and, if anyone in Calgary happens to shop there, stop in and say hi, I'm one of the guys with the ID that says "Staff" at the moment  But later on, it'll say Dean


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2008)

Good on ya.

I haven't been into The Camera Store, but I use their site & their prices to get my local camera chain (McBain) to price match.


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 8, 2008)

Edit
http://walmartwatch.com/


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad you like it, I will stop in next time I am in Calgary, I have a shoot there next month.


----------



## Tolyk (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Good on ya.
> 
> I haven't been into The Camera Store, but I use their site & their prices to get my local camera chain (McBain) to price match.


 The site is horrific at the moment, they're in the process of a major overhaul, the webmaster's got his work cut out for him there.


----------

